# Walther PPQ Vs HK P30



## Casimir (Mar 20, 2011)

HK has always been my favorite for polymer frame handguns ever since I shot the HK45. The new P30 looks like a pretty slick weapon, anyone have any hands on experience?

Walther's new PPQ almost looks like a P30 clone, and from what I've read about them, they seem to be similar in many ways. Again, any first hand knowledge?

-C

_Should've posted this in the weapons forum, sorry 'bout that._


----------



## policemedic (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm very familiar with the P30, one of the guys on my team has what we believe to be the first police shooting with it.  His was the first version, not the P30s with the safety. I was actually thinking of the S version myself just to shoot cheap 9mm ammo.  The P30 is an excellent pistol, and you won't regret it.

I don't have trigger time with the Walther, but a Walther is not an HK.  You said the magic word yourself- CLONE.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 20, 2011)

policemedic said:


> I'm very familiar with the P30, one of the guys on my team has what we believe to be the first police shooting with it.  His was the first version, not the P30s with the safety. I was actually thinking of the S version myself just to shoot cheap 9mm ammo.  The P30 is an excellent pistol, and you won't regret it.
> 
> I don't have trigger time with the Walther, but a Walther is not an HK.  *You said the magic word yourself- CLONE.*



thats pretty much what i was thinkin:)


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't have any shooting experience with the P30 but I did finger fuck a P30L with the full length railed dust cover, DA/SA with decocker on the rear of the slide. It was chambered in 9mm Para with night sights from the factory and it felt damn good in the hands. Racking the slide felt like butter.  Larger mag release leavers than the USP line, which I liked alot.

At the time I was looking to sell 3 Sigs that I owned and I offered to trade two of them for the P30L but it was on consignment with the dealer and he wouldn't make the trade. I wound up selling all three of my SIGs on consignment also and used the money for another 1911.

I would like to own a P30L, someday.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 22, 2011)

that may be a purchase I'm gonna make when I get back and after I get my wife an AR (so psyched she's wantin to learn)


----------

